# White spots on cured bacon



## Lachi3r (Apr 23, 2022)

I have small white spots emerging on my bacon as I'm smoking it after a wet brine. 
I used a pineapple pumping compound from my local butcher.
I can't tell if it's mold or maybe undisolved solution that sat on the pork. Anyone have any ideas? Is it safe to eat?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 23, 2022)

What were the curing ingredients and amounts and how long did you cure it?


----------



## Lachi3r (Apr 23, 2022)

Just followed the ratios on the packet. I'll attach a photo.

And cured for 5 days. It's only a thin piece of belly. 

Made sure it was fully submerged. Didn't smell bad at all. I'm puzzled.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 23, 2022)

Doesn't look like mold at all though. Did the solution have phosphates?


----------



## Lachi3r (Apr 23, 2022)

Not that I know of. Doesn't say so on the packet so I assume not


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks like undissolved stuffs.   I would wash it off cut in the center to make sure it's cured all the through and hot smoke it.   If it doesn't smell bad after the smoke , I would eat it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 23, 2022)

The mix has sodium nitrite in it so you are good there. How did you land on 5 days?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 23, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Looks like undissolved stuffs.   I would wash it off cut in the center to make sure it's cured all the through and hot smoke it.   If it doesn't smell bad after the smoke , I would eat it.


I think so as well. Certainly doesn't look like mold or anything unsafe. Definitely rinse it off and pay dry


----------



## motocrash (Apr 23, 2022)

Mineral salts 450, 451, 452 are Phosphates.
Antioxidant 316 is Sodium Erythorbate.
Preservative 250 is Sodium Nitrite.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2022)

Pineapple has bromalian which breaks down proteins and is used as a meat tenderizer. If the pineapple was active, then it could still breakdown protiens into amino acids. Some of those amino acids from broken down proteins will form crystals. Tyramine being the most notable. This happens with some cured meat products... and on the rind of Parmesan cheese...


----------



## Lachi3r (Apr 23, 2022)

Ok so sounds like it should be fine. Thanks for the help all. Much appreciated


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2022)

It's not mold . Could be it wasn't completely dissolved when you mixed it up . My guess would be some type of discharge from evap cooling being bound by the phosphates . Or what indaswamp said .


----------



## Ringer (Apr 23, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Pineapple has bromalian which breaks down proteins and is used as a meat tenderizer. If the pineapple was active, then it could still breakdown protiens into amino acids. Some of those amino acids from broken down proteins will form crystals. Tyramine being the most notable. This happens with some cured meat products... and on the rind of Parmesan cheese...


You sir, are a meat genius.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2022)

Ringer said:


> You sir, are a meat genius.


Lot of deep dives into the science of salumi.....I bought some meat science books...wow, mind blown. It is a huge field of study....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 24, 2022)

If the pH of that pineapple pump liquid is low, that can also give favorable conditions for amine crystal formation.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Looks like undissolved stuffs.   I would wash it off cut in the center to make sure it's cured all the through and hot smoke it.   If it doesn't smell bad after the smoke , I would eat it.


Yup---I agree!

Bear


----------

